# This is so GROSS...poor*Tink*



## *tink's*mommy (Aug 15, 2005)

While traveling in the car on our first day of our vacation I had *Tink* in my lap when I felt a lump on her chest. We hadn't even gotten to the end of our steet. I panicked and told my husband to stop the car and pull over. I flipped *Tink* over to look at the lump. It looked like a huge abcess. We decided that we would buy some Neosporin when we got to the beach and put it on. After we arrived at the hotel and applied the ointment we noticed another lump on her back. We decided that she must have been stung by a bee. I kept the area clean and cut her hair around the abcesses but they started draining and getting larger. The drainage hole seemed to be getting larger too. When we got back home from our vacation I took her to the Vet. The Vet informed me that a Bot fly got her and she had warbles (maggots inside her). She could see them by looking into the hole in the center of the lumps! They had to do surgery the next day to remove them. When I picked her up the Vet showed me the larvae that they removed. They were in a test tube and still ALIVE! There was only one in each lump, but they were huge! About 1/2" long and 1/4" in diameter. I took her home and she is now on antibiotics and doing fine. Unfortunately *Tink's* hair was long and getting so matted from her scratching. I tried to keep the matts out but was fighting a losing battle. I ended up taking her to the groomer and she cut all of her beautiful hair off. She looks like a different dog now. I will post a picture of her soon. The family can't get used to our new "puppy". I am so glad that I took her to the Vet. Has anyone heard of these digusting Bot flies? The Vet said they were becoming more common in our area (Virginia) and she had done 7 surgeries this summer. Just thought I would warn others about this nasty fly!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have. Many, many years ago I nearly lost my cat when a bot fly laid its eggs in my kitty's eye. The larvae could have burrowed into his brain and killed him. 

It's a real problem with horses. The bot fly lays its eggs on the skin, usually the legs. We had a special knife to scrape them off.

My Siamese rescue Sarah had one embedded in her head, behind her ears when I adopted her. 

Does Tink spend a lot of time outside lying down/sleeping?


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *Tink's*Mommy_@Sep 27 2005, 12:39 PM
> *While traveling in the car on our first day of our vacation I had *Tink* in my lap when I felt a lump on her chest.  We hadn't even gotten to the end of our steet.  I panicked and told my husband to stop the car and pull over.  I flipped *Tink* over to look at the lump.  It looked like a huge abcess.  We decided that we would buy some Neosporin when we got to the beach and put it on.  After we arrived at the hotel and applied the ointment we noticed another lump on her back.  We decided that she must have been stung by a bee.  I kept the area clean and cut her hair around the abcesses but they started draining and getting larger.  The drainage hole seemed to be getting larger too. When we got back home from our vacation I took her to the Vet.  The Vet informed me that a Bot fly got her and she had warbles (maggots inside her).  She could see them by looking into the hole in the center of the lumps!  They had to do surgery the next day to remove them.  When I picked her up the Vet showed me the larvae that they removed.  They were in a test tube and still ALIVE! There was only one in each lump, but they were huge!  About 1/2" long and 1/4" in diameter.  I took her home and she is now on antibiotics and doing fine.  Unfortunately *Tink's* hair was long and getting so matted from her scratching.  I tried to keep the matts out but was fighting a losing battle.  I ended up taking her to the groomer and she cut all of her beautiful hair off.  She looks like a different dog now.  I will post a picture of her soon.  The family can't get used to our new "puppy".  I am so glad that I took her to the Vet.  Has anyone heard of these digusting Bot flies?  The Vet said they were becoming more common in our area (Virginia) and she had done 7 surgeries this summer.  Just thought I would warn others about this nasty fly!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=103976*


[/QUOTE]
UGH!!!! I can only imagine. Poor baby!!! I know your so happy to have taken her to the vet. thank you for sharing this with us. it would have been easy to prolong a vet visit thinking it was under control. Everyone here thanks you for alerting us to the possibility of these nasty bugs. UGH! i hope she feels better soon.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

GROSS!!! Glad to hear tink is ok though


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

EEww! Glad you found them and got them off your poor baby!


----------



## *tink's*mommy (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Sep 27 2005, 01:52 PM
> *I have. Many, many years ago I nearly lost my cat when a bot fly laid its eggs in my kitty's eye. The larvae could have burrowed into his brain and killed him.
> 
> It's a real problem with horses. The bot fly lays its eggs on the skin, usually the legs. We had a special knife to scrape them off.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Your poor kitty. That must have been painful to have one embedded in her eye. How did you remove the one that was behind your siamese cat's ear? Did the Vet do it? I read that they can get into their brains. 

That's funny you asked about her being outside much. The Vet asked the same thing. The answer is, no she is inside most of day. She just goes out to go potty. Sometimes she will go out on the deck if we eat dinner outside, which is rare. I do remember the night before we left on our vacation we did eat dinner out on the deck and there was some kind of huge horsefly or bee bothering me while I ate. *Tink* was at my feet and I told her not to get near that bug. I was wondering if that is when it happened. I had given her a bath and brushed her before dinner and I didn't notice anything on her at all. If that is when it happened then it took about 9 days for the larvae to get that large before the Vet removed it. She thought it had been there longer, but I brush her every day sometimes for an hour or more. I know I would have noticed it if it had been there longer. We do have a large lot with many tall oak trees and we do have alot of strange critters come into our yard. Sometimes she will follow my husband around the yard when he is picking up tree branches but I don't let stay out long because her hair seems to grab everything. Now I feel like I shouldn't let her out at all. And she just loves to chase the acorns that drop all over our deck


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

OMG! I'm so glad you found them and took care of it. That's so gross, but thanks for the warning. It's so scary to think about all the things that can happen. Get well soon Tink


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *Tink's*Mommy+Sep 27 2005, 01:41 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your poor kitty. That must have been painful to have one embedded in her eye. How did you remove the one that was behind your siamese cat's ear? Did the Vet do it? I read that they can get into their brains. 

That's funny you asked about her being outside much. The Vet asked the same thing. The answer is, no she is inside most of day. She just goes out to go potty. Sometimes she will go out on the deck if we eat dinner outside, which is rare. I do remember the night before we left on our vacation we did eat dinner out on the deck and there was some kind of huge horsefly or bee bothering me while I ate. *Tink* was at my feet and I told her not to get near that bug. I was wondering if that is when it happened. I had given her a bath and brushed her before dinner and I didn't notice anything on her at all. If that is when it happened then it took about 9 days for the larvae to get that large before the Vet removed it. She thought it had been there longer, but I brush her every day sometimes for an hour or more. I know I would have noticed it if it had been there longer. We do have a large lot with many tall oak trees and we do have alot of strange critters come into our yard. Sometimes she will follow my husband around the yard when he is picking up tree branches but I don't let stay out long because her hair seems to grab everything. Now I feel like I shouldn't let her out at all. And she just loves to chase the acorns that drop all over our deck








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=104009
[/B][/QUOTE]
I did a search on the internet and found something about how there is one kind of bot fly that sticks its eggs to mosquetos and when the mosquoto lands the eggs hatch. The larva then embed themselves in the host skin. GROSS!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *Tink's*Mommy+Sep 27 2005, 01:41 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your poor kitty. That must have been painful to have one embedded in her eye. How did you remove the one that was behind your siamese cat's ear? Did the Vet do it? I read that they can get into their brains. 

That's funny you asked about her being outside much. The Vet asked the same thing. The answer is, no she is inside most of day. She just goes out to go potty. Sometimes she will go out on the deck if we eat dinner outside, which is rare. I do remember the night before we left on our vacation we did eat dinner out on the deck and there was some kind of huge horsefly or bee bothering me while I ate. *Tink* was at my feet and I told her not to get near that bug. I was wondering if that is when it happened. I had given her a bath and brushed her before dinner and I didn't notice anything on her at all. If that is when it happened then it took about 9 days for the larvae to get that large before the Vet removed it. She thought it had been there longer, but I brush her every day sometimes for an hour or more. I know I would have noticed it if it had been there longer. We do have a large lot with many tall oak trees and we do have alot of strange critters come into our yard. Sometimes she will follow my husband around the yard when he is picking up tree branches but I don't let stay out long because her hair seems to grab everything. Now I feel like I shouldn't let her out at all. And she just loves to chase the acorns that drop all over our deck








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=104009
[/B][/QUOTE]

That thing flying around on your deck was a bot fly. The females look like honeybees. It's odd that one would just fly down, find Tink, and lay its eggs on her.
Most of the time they pick outdoor animals, horses, rabbits, etc. for their host.

They lay their eggs in the late summer, then the larvae burrow back out after they've hatched in the Fall. What Sarah (Siamese) had on the back of her neck was a weird, hard round growth that was left from where the larvae had been. My vet was going to remove it surgically, but we decided to wait until she calmed down a bit and settled into her new home. Believe it or not, it fell off on its own about 6 weeks later.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Poor baby! Where can I live where there are no insects, reptiles, or amphibians?
Seriously..I want to live inside a hypoallergenic/cliamte controlled/insect free bubble with Bella and never come out....just park me in front of the TV and figure out how to get food and a shower in there. I guess wherever you live there are bound to be issues, if I moved to Alaska I would get tired of the snow eventually. I'm glad you took Tink to the vet and she can start recovering.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Oh my! I'm glad to hear that Tink is okay! I've never heard of such an insect--that is really gross!


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

OMG!!!!!
Terrible!!!!!!! 

***FRANTICALLY CHECKING PARIS ***


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *Tink's*Mommy_@Sep 27 2005, 12:39 PM
> *While traveling in the car on our first day of our vacation I had *Tink* in my lap when I felt a lump on her chest.  We hadn't even gotten to the end of our steet.  I panicked and told my husband to stop the car and pull over.  I flipped *Tink* over to look at the lump.  It looked like a huge abcess.  We decided that we would buy some Neosporin when we got to the beach and put it on.  After we arrived at the hotel and applied the ointment we noticed another lump on her back.  We decided that she must have been stung by a bee.  I kept the area clean and cut her hair around the abcesses but they started draining and getting larger.  The drainage hole seemed to be getting larger too. When we got back home from our vacation I took her to the Vet.  The Vet informed me that a Bot fly got her and she had warbles (maggots inside her).  She could see them by looking into the hole in the center of the lumps!  They had to do surgery the next day to remove them.  When I picked her up the Vet showed me the larvae that they removed.  They were in a test tube and still ALIVE! There was only one in each lump, but they were huge!  About 1/2" long and 1/4" in diameter.  I took her home and she is now on antibiotics and doing fine.  Unfortunately *Tink's* hair was long and getting so matted from her scratching.  I tried to keep the matts out but was fighting a losing battle.  I ended up taking her to the groomer and she cut all of her beautiful hair off.  She looks like a different dog now.  I will post a picture of her soon.  The family can't get used to our new "puppy".  I am so glad that I took her to the Vet.  Has anyone heard of these digusting Bot flies?  The Vet said they were becoming more common in our area (Virginia) and she had done 7 surgeries this summer.  Just thought I would warn others about this nasty fly!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=103976*


[/QUOTE]
do these gross bugs live everywhere, or a specific area of the us? Please don't say Florida


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Omg, that must have been so scary, glad your little Tink is alright


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

That is terrible, so glad to hear Tink is doing better!!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

EEww is right poor baby hope she's ok soon


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

OH MY GOSH! I cannot believe it! Like totally EWWWW. 

I'm glad the Tinkster is alright. Poor baby.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm glad all is well, now. Thank you for letting us know about this. I have never heard of this before but at least now we are all aware .....


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Ohmygosh! That is awful. Now I don't want to take Sassy outside even more. I hate bugs!!!!! And we live in Florida


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

ooo a cuterebra! cool! we pulled on out of the side of a kitten's face...it was awesome! LOL us vet students get excited about the strangest things. Today i got to stab an abscess in a foals rump...it was the size of one cheek! it was huge! boy did we have an audience. some were jealous i got to stab it lol.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Sep 27 2005, 09:36 PM
> *ooo a cuterebra!  cool!  we pulled on out of the side of a kitten's face...it was awesome! LOL  us vet students get excited about the strangest things.  Today i got to stab an abscess in a foals rump...it was the size of one cheek!  it was huge!  boy did we have an audience.  some were jealous i got to stab it lol.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=104179*


[/QUOTE]

OMG!!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Sep 27 2005, 09:36 PM
> *ooo a cuterebra!  cool!  we pulled on out of the side of a kitten's face...it was awesome! LOL  us vet students get excited about the strangest things.  Today i got to stab an abscess in a foals rump...it was the size of one cheek!  it was huge!  boy did we have an audience.  some were jealous i got to stab it lol.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=104179*


[/QUOTE]
I think I need to be a vet to understand these things....


----------



## *tink's*mommy (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Sep 27 2005, 09:36 PM
> *ooo a cuterebra!  cool!  we pulled on out of the side of a kitten's face...it was awesome! LOL  us vet students get excited about the strangest things.  Today i got to stab an abscess in a foals rump...it was the size of one cheek!  it was huge!  boy did we have an audience.  some were jealous i got to stab it lol.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=104179*


[/QUOTE]

Yes, that is what the Vet wrote on her chart, a cuterebra. Please tell me, when you pulled one out of the side of a kitten's face did you have to put it under anesthesia? My groomer who has worked for a Vet many years told me that if it happened again she would pull it out herself. I am wondering if the anesthesia was necessary?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Maggots?









Glad you caught it and that things are better....ewwwwwwwww!
Can they bite/lay those eggs on US?


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

your poor baby, can those thins bite people too.?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

no we did not put the kitten under for it...there is already a hole..so we reached in and pulled it out...and everyone cheered and screamed at the same time lol!


----------



## *tink's*mommy (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fach+Sep 27 2005, 05:26 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do these gross bugs live everywhere, or a specific area of the us? Please don't say Florida 
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=104056
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm not sure where all they live. I live in Northern Virginia. But......my 18 yr. old neice knew about them and she has worked in a Vet's office in MIAMI. So I suspect they do live in Florida.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

o i forgot to mention..this was a kitten that was just dropped off...and if u smash them inside the wound the animal can have a reaction to the bot..sooo might be a good idea to put the animal out for it.


----------



## *tink's*mommy (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Sep 27 2005, 10:01 PM
> *o i forgot to mention..this was a kitten that was just dropped off...and if u smash them inside the wound the animal can have a reaction to the bot..sooo might be a good idea to put the animal out for it.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=104193*


[/QUOTE]

Thanks for letting me know. I am sure the Vet must have told me the reason for putting her out but after she told me there were maggots living inside her I didn't hear too much more. I just wanted them out fast. I think I heard her mention the word infection. I did manage to think enough to ask them to do a teeth cleaning, a titer test for vaccinations and a heartworm test. The temp. now is 51 degrees so maybe some of those nasty flies will die.


----------



## *tink's*mommy (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Sep 27 2005, 09:53 PM
> *your poor baby, can those thins  bite people too.?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=104186*


[/QUOTE]

I know a there is a human bot fly but I think they live in South America.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Sounds very ugly and nasty to me. Ugh! I hate bugs. Maybe I won't be taking Belle to Florida with me when I go. That would totally terrify me. Wonder if they are in CA too, if not they probably will be soon enough. Poor Tinkerbell, hope she is fine now.


----------



## *tink's*mommy (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maltese Adora-Belle_@Sep 27 2005, 11:02 PM
> *Sounds very ugly and nasty to me.  Ugh!  I hate bugs.  Maybe I won't be taking Belle to Florida with me when I go.  That would totally terrify me.  Wonder if they are in CA too, if not they probably will be soon enough.  Poor Tinkerbell, hope she is fine now.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=104213*


[/QUOTE]


*Tink's* been to Miami 2 times with no problems. Not even one flea. She is on the mend now. The ugly sores are starting to heal. I just have a hard time giving her the liquid antibiotic. She has never had med's before and doesn't understand why I am forcing them into her. I wonder if anyone has an easy method of getting an eyedropper into the mouth?


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I guess you learn something new everyday. I have never heard of these bot creatures. Now I will be on the lookout. I live in Arkansas and we have all kinds of bugs around here. :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

yikes!! I'm so glad *Tink* is better!!


----------



## princessmolly (Oct 1, 2004)

Oh my, that is horrible. Glad Tink is ok now. I have never heard of this before and don't even know if bot flies live in my region. It's good to know though just in case. Thanks for sharing your story and alerting us.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's a link to a picture of a warble in a squirrel. Warning - it's gross!

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-1...26354--,00.html


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Sep 28 2005, 07:36 AM
> *Here's a link to a picture of a warble in a squirrel. Warning - it's gross!
> 
> http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-1...26354--,00.html
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=104257*


[/QUOTE]
yuch!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Oh I was talking to my son-in law and he was in 4h and all that stuff when he was young and said they use to take coke bottles and push down on the bumb etc.. and the warble would pop out like a pimple







gross nasty eeww
I've got my eye out for those big black flys








of course we don't live around live stock but this would be so sad 
hope Tinks feeling better


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *Tink's*Mommy+Sep 27 2005, 10:09 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Tink's* been to Miami 2 times with no problems. Not even one flea. She is on the mend now. The ugly sores are starting to heal. I just have a hard time giving her the liquid antibiotic. She has never had med's before and doesn't understand why I am forcing them into her. I wonder if anyone has an easy method of getting an eyedropper into the mouth?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=104215
[/B][/QUOTE]
We had to force meds from a syringe in Tucker's mouth and I'll try to explain how we did it...it takes two people. I would wrap him up to his neck with a towel (the towel helps to keep them from struggling as much) and then hold him tight close to me kind of like a baby, with his head on my shoulder. Use one hand to hold his body still and the other to hold the head as still as possible. Then my hubby would stand behind me and basically put (umm, force) the syringe in his mouth and insert the meds. Tucker doesn't like things forced in his mouth, but this worked best for us. My other advice would be to get meds in pill form so you can hide them in cheese or peanut butter. Sorry you and your baby had to go through this, hope she is better soon.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh that is terrible, I sure am pleased Tinks is better now. Thanks for the warning I will certainly be keeping my eyes open for that one, but I don't know that we have them here, I am sure we probably do though.


----------



## *tink's*mommy (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TuckersMom+Sep 28 2005, 11:58 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
We had to force meds from a syringe in Tucker's mouth and I'll try to explain how we did it...it takes two people. I would wrap him up to his neck with a towel (the towel helps to keep them from struggling as much) and then hold him tight close to me kind of like a baby, with his head on my shoulder. Use one hand to hold his body still and the other to hold the head as still as possible. Then my hubby would stand behind me and basically put (umm, force) the syringe in his mouth and insert the meds. Tucker doesn't like things forced in his mouth, but this worked best for us. My other advice would be to get meds in pill form so you can hide them in cheese or peanut butter. Sorry you and your baby had to go through this, hope she is better soon.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=104338
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks for sharing your method for getting the antibiotic into her. I will try it tonight when I give it to her. I think she only has 1 or 2 more days left in the bottle. I have to give it to her with food. So I having been giving her meat or cheese first. Now she is getting spoiled thinking she can just eat people food so she is not eating any dog food


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Yucky, your poor baby


----------



## kcraig6509 (Oct 30, 2005)

WARNING: This info is not for those with a weak stomach!!!

I used to work for a vet in Utah and have seen several cases like this but much worse. We (vet techs) call them “Maggot Dogs”. The worst case I ever saw was a poor Austrian Shepherd that was brought in. It was obvious he was extremely neglected and in very bad shape, he had oozy sores all over him. Because he had be so badly neglected, hair matted tight to his skin, it was hard to see exactly how bad off he was. It wasn’t until we had put him under anesthesia and started to pre him for surgery that we could see the full extent of his injuries. Two of us started to shave off his badly matted hair and was probably only a quarter of the way done when we both stopped and looked at each other in shock. What we found was that because the hair was so tightly matted to his body it caused sores all over him, then the flies laid their eggs in the sores, then the eggs hatched and the maggots started to eat this poor dog alive, under the surface of the skin where you couldn’t see it. As we continued to clean the dog, his skin began to fall away reveling hundreds of maggots under his skin, by this time we knew he was to far gone and could not be saved. The whole time the dog was showing signs of shock and did not improve, he finally passed away. We could literally pull handfuls of his skin away from his body, revealing more and more maggots. We tried to save him but it was just an impossible job, the damage had already been done. Come to find out, this poor dog had been tied up in the back yard and had been ignored obviously for a very long time.

I’m not a Vet but I can only tell you about my own experiences with these horrible maggots. What happens in most cases, especially in the warmer months, is that a pet could get a small cut or a scratch. All it takes is a fly to lay an egg in an open scratch or cut, the egg hatches under the skin and begins feeding. Sometimes it is very hard to see until an abscess appears or ruptures. 

My family raises cattle on a large cattle ranch and we run about 2500 head of first year heifers (Cows). We run into problems with bots all the time. What happen is the bot eggs are picked up on the bottom of the cow’s feet, hatch, and then travel through the body and eventually out their back. When we were kids we would take a couple of the steers and get them ready to show at the county fair for our 4H project. One of the things we had to do (loved to do) while preparing our cattle for showing, was to pinch







the bots out of the back of the steers, it was like popping BIG zits. Sorry if I grossed anyone out.









P.S.: Tink is beautiful with or without her coat!


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Oh my how awful. I live in Harrisonburg which is not that far from you. I need to watch out for those flies.

Hubby and I were just commenting that we were glad to be out of Texas where the Fire Ants are. When we lived there we had a Sheltie. She got into a Fire Ant bed once and was in so much pain.

I am sure glad Tink is doing better


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Wow! and poor poor Tink!!!! I never heard of those things before. Kinda like a worst nightmare. :new_Eyecrazy: 
Glad sweet Tink







is on the mend.

~carole and bella~


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I am so glad that Tink is getting better. I wonder why flea and heart worm medication wouldn't kill it. I suppose that it is specific to mosquitoes and fleas? Maybe you could ask the vet if there is anything to prevent this from happening to her again, poor baby. This sounds like something that she shouldn't have to go through. Thank goodness that you found it.


----------

